# Tempwood Stove Manual



## stovepipemike2 (Oct 22, 2019)

I have been searching for the last 2 days for a tempwood stove manual, a dozen blind alleys is what I have to show for it      . Does anyone on our site have something that actually works to be able to read the secret manual?  Your help is greatly appreciated . Also I would like to know what were the dimensions of the 2 versions of the wood stoves that they produced Thank You, Mike


----------



## begreen (Oct 22, 2019)

stovepipemike2 said:


> I have been searching for the last 2 days for a tempwood stove manual, a dozen blind alleys is what I have to show for it      . Does anyone on our site have something that actually works to be able to read the secret manual?  Your help is greatly appreciated . Also I would like to know what were the dimensions of the 2 versions of the wood stoves that they produced Thank You, Mike


This is what is stored in the Wiki for the Tempwood. Not a lot of info.





						Tempwood
					

Note: this is an older stove from the late 1970's - went out of production approx. 1983   The company also produced a coal model for a short time- named Tempcoal. PDF on Tempcoal model -     Manufacturers Comment - Mohawk Tempwood (link)      For a number of years, the top-loading downdraft...




					www.hearth.com


----------



## stovepipemike2 (Oct 22, 2019)

Thanks begreen, that is more information than I was able to find, for instance I now know that the V model is 4 inches shorter all around than the 11 model.  Still want to see a manual someplace however, that would be very good.


----------



## bholler (Oct 22, 2019)

It is possible there was no manual.  And even if there was most manuals from that time period don't contain much of any info.


----------



## bholler (Oct 22, 2019)

What do you want to know?


----------



## stovepipemike2 (Oct 23, 2019)

I would like to know the dimensions and weight of the 2 sizes of wood burning stoves.  I would like to know if the mfgr set forth any particular installation requirements or cautions,  things like that,   Thanks Mike


----------



## begreen (Oct 23, 2019)

There was a manual posted many years ago, but the thread link is broken. IIRC these stoves were pretty lightweight. They require 36" clearance in all directions.


----------

